# REOPENING TOURISM-SUCCESS or FAILURE?



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

With the recent announcement from the Philippine Department of Tourism, (DOT), and their development of these so called "Travel Bubbles" and the phenomenal success of the recent, (Philippine Travel Exchange), PhiTEX 2020 Event in Bohol, which brought nearly a thousand tourism businesses and experts from around the world; together for a week long series of seminars and meetings regarding the implementation of tourist protocols to reopen the tourism sector; ended this past weekend and was met with both success and failure!

*The success?* All necessary protocols were properly met and guidelines were set for the proper reopening of popular tourist destinations with more than *17 million pesos* in revenue generated from advance travel and hotel reservations in just *ONE* day as reported by the Provincial Government of Bohol and posted in the Manila Times yesterday.

*The Failure?* Before traveling, *ALL* delegates to this event were required to undergo a test for the COVID19 virus and again before leaving here to return home. Upon arrival ALL delegates were negative...but upon departure, one delegate tested *POSITIVE* for the virus and has since been isolated.

*The Problem?* In a preliminary investigation, it was determined that the delegate did NOT become infected here in Bohol but rather was infected in Manila and brought the virus with them from Manila! The delegate was evidently infected and the virus did not show up in the initial travel test for the virus because it was *before the incubation period* and subsequently showed up in their system and manifested after arriving in Bohol.

Contact Tracing was completed yesterday with the DOT and the Bohol Provincial Government reporting that the incident is isolated and *NO ONE ELSE* was infected or tested positive...BUT...*"IF"* the original delegate can have a negative test result before the virus has had a chance to incubate in their body, then why can't this happen to *ALL* of the other delegates who were tested during contact tracing, which was obviously before the virus would have had a chance to fully incubate? Shouldn't they *ALL *be tested again *AFTER* the virus has had a chance to fully incubate?

How many of these delegates tested negative and the virus just has not had a chance to fully incubate yet? You CANNOT have a positive test result until the virus has had a chance to incubate and show up in your system before you will receive an accurate result! Typically, when someone tests positive, they actually came into contact with the virus as many as 2 to 7 days before the test shows a positive result! The experts know this...so why are the authorities allowing required testing just 2 days before authorized travel?

It seems to me that if these authority figures really want to reopen various sectors of the economy...the FIRST thing they need to do is perfect their testing capabilities so that accurate and reliable results can be observed...

This week the island of Boracay was reopened to domestic tourism and many agencies are pressing people to feel free to travel to Boracay and have a much needed vacation and stating that no unnecessary quarantines will be implemented. Is this smart? Or is it a recipe for disaster?

*WAKE UP PEOPLE...AND EVERYONE PLEASE BE SAFE OUT THERE...*


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Here in Boracay it was pretty much a failure - so far. For the last couple of months Boracay was open to tourists from within Region VI. No testing required. Tourism went up, but not enough to really save the businesses.

So on 1OCT they opened the island to tourism from anywhere in the PIs - but everyone has to be tested first (except Aklanos). What happened was that initially there were lots of hotel reservations, then they announced that testing was required and almost all reservations were cancelled.

In the first 3 days there were barely 100 tourists show up. Now, not even Region VI (Iloilo, Bacolod, Antique etc) can come here without a test. So... tourism has decreased from last month. 

They do need better testing, and I understand the need for safety, but as a tourist I would not bother traveling as long as a test is required. Too much trouble, and too much expense.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

You know I used to (still wish to) travel internationally for the last 30 + years. Now? Sadly for us we will ride this one out and focus on the immediate problems here in the Philippines and the problems that constantly arise. Personally I think 2 to 3 years before this pandemic opens to what we had before, free unhindered international and domestic travel, fingers crossed. The damage and fatalities in the business world?
In the mean time dealing with local restrictions are somewhat difficult and being pretty well confined to our property, more so our Province I try to focus on other pertinent issues here. 

When I first booked my flight in Feb this year to return home C-19 was not in the news, when I arrived mid March our regular hotel advised to get out of town as Manila was about to be locked down. Wake up call for us, the hotel so far has honoured the next nights booked/paid stay advising their customers accordingly the situation back then. A wake up call to all back then.

Once home in the province I researched and found Australia and the Philippines on par with infections,,,,, from memory both around the number 60 mark according to the link below back then.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Now even with Australia suffering a second wave they are 78th on the list and PH has climbed to #19,,,,,, not good.

I give credence to government bodies limiting international tourism to both protect the travellers as well as the citizens,,,,, no matter the country. Listen to the scientists and doctors, not the politicians.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> Here in Boracay it was pretty much a failure - so far. For the last couple of months Boracay was open to tourists from within Region VI. No testing required. Tourism went up, but not enough to really save the businesses.
> 
> So on 1OCT they opened the island to tourism from anywhere in the PIs - but everyone has to be tested first (except Aklanos). What happened was that initially there were lots of hotel reservations, then they announced that testing was required and almost all reservations were cancelled.
> 
> ...



I agree 100% with your comment about safety and we all need to try to do our part in containing this situation and bring it under control, (HOPEFULLY).

My wife and I had booked an advanced trip to Boracay in December of 2019 and we were scheduled to travel there in March of 2020 for my birthday and do some scuba diving and relaxing...needless to say, the trip was canceled and we are still trying to recoup our expenses from the paid in advance hotel and air travel. I am of the same thoughts as you...its too much hassle traveling right now as long as it is NOT completely safe and as long as they have all of these restrictions in place! Who would want to travel and spend all of your leisure time getting additional travel authorizations, medical tests, and possible quarantines? It's supposed to be an enjoyable trip...a vacation...

Here in Bohol they will allow you to travel to other areas of the Philippines but you must first apply for and get approved for travel with 3 separate travel authorizations! *ONE* from your local Barangay Captain, *ONE* from your Municipal Mayor where you reside and *ONE* from the Provincial Office of the Governor! *AND* you cannot do them *ALL* at the same time because you need your Barangay travel authorization approved *BEFORE* you can even apply for the Municipal travel authorization and again...that one must be approved *BEFORE* you can apply for the Provincial travel authorization! *PLUS* getting several COVID tests...*ONE* test result copy must be attach to each of your 3 travel applications...then a *SECOND* COVID test just prior to your departure to travel AND a *3rd* COVID test upon your return here to Bohol! *AND THAT IS JUST WHAT BOHOL REQUIRES* and does *NOT* include what your destination location will require!!!

And *ALL* of this is at your personal expense! It might be different if it were a very serious and necessary reason to travel but for a vacation? Who would want to endure all of that hassle and additional expense...SORRY, I think I will just wait it out!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Now even with Australia suffering a second wave they are 78th on the list and PH has climbed to #19,,,,,, not good.
> 
> I give credence to government bodies limiting international tourism to both protect the travellers as well as the citizens,,,,, no matter the country. Listen to the scientists and doctors, not the politicians.
> 
> ...



Absolutely not so good and as of this morning, the Philippines is still the number 19 spot on the list of the WORST countries with COVID cases according to the Johns Hopkins website, ( https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/ ), but they are soon to move up and overtake both Saudi and Italy, which will put the Philippines up into the #17 position! Again...not so good! As current trends unfold, both Saudi and Italy are growing slower and the Philippines daily case rate is higher than those two countries which will certainly guarantee the Philippines will probably move even higher on the list!

But something many people may not have noticed is that 5 of the top 9 countries in the world with rapidly growing daily cases of COVID19 are *ALL* in Central and South America making it certain to be the next global hotspot in the fight against this pandemic: 

#3 BRAZIL
#5 COLUMBIA
#6 ARGENINA
#8 PERU
#9 MEXICO

PLUS #14 CHILE and eight additional South and Central American countries are close behind and moving up rapidly...from Guatemala and Bolivia to Honduras and Costa Rica...

And...Africa is not far behind South America!

And Russia has experienced a phenomenally *HUGE* spike in the number of daily cases!

And India is certain to overtake the United states as the absolute highest ranked country of COVID cases in the World as India, (6.9 million), rapidly gains on the already high number of cases in the United States, (7.0 million).

Bottom line is clear...this health issue will certainly pass with time BUT it is also certainly here for a while! I don't think we will see the end of it for 2 or 3 years or until a true vaccine is developed...*so hunker down everyone and PLEASE stay safe out there!*


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I agree to a point with what you are saying but one also needs to read all of the data to get a true picture of the reality.
While the US has been a clear winner for quite some time with the number of infections but about to be outdone by India, yes by total infections, one has to remember India has over 4 times the population of the US.

Let's look at cases per capita.

Peru. Total cases per million 25,339 Total deaths per million 1,000
USA. " 23,629. " 657
India. " 4,989. " 77
Philippines. " 3,018. " 55
Australia. " 1,064. " 35
Sudan. " 310. " 19
China. " 59. " 3

Hopefully the last is reporting correctly.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I agree to a point with what you are saying but one also needs to read all of the data to get a true picture of the reality.
> While the US has been a clear winner for quite some time with the number of infections but about to be outdone by India, yes by total infections, one has to remember India has over 4 times the population of the US.
> 
> Let's look at cases per capita.
> ...



You are absolutely correct Steve...we must take a look a the total picture! I was not aware of the statistics you posted...those are very interesting...thanks for posting...where did you find those numbers? I would like to review that info for a better understanding of what is going on...

A lot of people make a big deal out of the high case numbers from the US but they fail to realize also that the US has tested more people than the rest of the world and if all of the other countries did more testing, their numbers would go up also because of all the mild and asymptomatic cases not known and thereby not reported.

I would also like to see the numbers of cases per million and the total deaths per million for a few other countries...like Mexico and Russia...

Do you have a website URL where you found that info? Thanks in advance...

Stay safe out there everyone;
Rick


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> I agree to a point with what you are saying but one also needs to read all of the data to get a true picture of the reality.
> While the US has been a clear winner for quite some time with the number of infections but about to be outdone by India, yes by total infections, one has to remember India has over 4 times the population of the US.
> 
> Let's look at cases per capita.
> ...


Here is a list of 150 countries:

https://www.statista.com/statistics/1104709/coronavirus-deaths-worldwide-per-million-inhabitants/

Are the reports accurate by country? Maybe or maybe not! If you are the country where it started would you give honest figures? Or would you fudge the figures to your benefit. Did that country lock down the area it started in to prevent spread in their own country, but allow infected to fly around the world? Could some rates in some countries be higher because they count Covid as cause of death even if it is not the major factor? USA pays hospitals 20% more for Covid death than death from other causes. Would this possibly lead to higher Covid cause of death rate?

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes the BIG picture. I posted the link, my info gathering, 5 contributions ago, add it to your bookmarks. If you look at Canada 9 times less population but double the US testing. Other countries that have similar testing regimes to the US. Russia, UK, Israel, Australia, Poland, Belgium and I'll let you scour the figures Rick.
Simple fact is that some countries mucked up with their handling and are paying the price, sad and extremely unfortunate for those loved ones wondering what the hell happened.

You know, I went into my local immi office today, half an hour after they opened to extend yet again my visa, I got the #1 and the German dude that came after me already had his paperwork filled out and would not move from the window, he considered he was first inline having #2 and had to be removed away from the window by security, wait your turn sport, he left and let his wife/lady accomplish, still no stickers after 4 months and bring your receipts back sir,,,,,,, the gentleman in question stood out the front and gave me a dirty look as I want to the car, looked like he has been here a heck of a lot longer than me and has learnt nothing.

Tourism? Ain't happening here unless you want to go through all the protocols that many others have mentioned and sadly many businesses we used to frequent have gone out of business. The early hand outs from the Barangay stopped 4 months ago. (we gave them to share with the locals) I see the poor but they still smile, I see the new buildings going up on the tourist strips accomplished by the optimistic believers, we will get back to a semblance of normal with tourists both local and internationally but I wonder how long but in the mean time I sit typing on the beach in my cocoon.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> ......
> 
> A lot of people make a big deal out of the high case numbers from the US but they fail to realize also that the US has tested more people than the rest of the world and if all of the other countries did more testing, their numbers would go up also because of all the mild and asymptomatic cases not known and thereby not reported.
> 
> ....


Your numbers are not correct, USA only #3 in tests per million population.

https://www.statista.com/statistics/1104645/covid19-testing-rate-select-countries-worldwide/

Conclusion correct, more testing is needed to control the spread, not testing is missing the asymptomatic cases and allowing unchecked spread by people who think that they are healthy.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

You know what, we can posture figures day and night and feel good or bad but realistically I don't want to succumb to a virus made in China (hell most thing these days come from that country) or introduced from some other country,,,,,,,, to China? Simply accept the protocols proffered by this or your countries government and hope they make the right calls, as well as a few of our own and stay alive to see the tourists, the surfers and the economy regrow in the new "normal".

We have seen posted finite information from many many sites and bias news sites, in the end it's up to the individual to make the call how they will individually deal with this pandemic, masks or no masks is a choice as witnessed in many countries, here? Masks and face shields now in most establishments.
For me and only my humble opinion is a government in a third world/developing nation trying its best to get this sh*t under control and regardless the sources of information/figures the Philippines though not perfect is reigning this pandemic in.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Manitoba said:


> Your numbers are not correct, USA only #3 in tests per million population.
> 
> https://www.statista.com/statistics/1104645/covid19-testing-rate-select-countries-worldwide/
> 
> Conclusion correct, more testing is needed to control the spread, not testing is missing the asymptomatic cases and allowing unchecked spread by people who think that they are healthy.


You are right per the stats posted on the site, but Cebu Citizen stated the USA did more testing 7M+ currently. He is correct that more testing was done in the USA, Israel and Uk have populations of about 8-9M and 60M+ respectively, so even though they tested more per million they are still well shy of the 7M+ tested by the USA.

Chuck


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> ......
> For me and only my humble opinion is a government in a third world/developing nation trying its best to get this sh*t under control and regardless the sources of information/figures the Philippines though not perfect is reigning this pandemic in.
> 
> OMO.
> ...


Considering the circumstances that they have here, I for one think that the Philippine government has done a remarkable job containing the virus. Either that tor Filipinos have some genetic resistance or the strain locally is not as virulent as elsewhere.

Canada has one third the population but half the number of cases and MORE deaths. Canada death total is 50% more than the Philippines. 

Germany with two thirds the population has more cases and more deaths.


I know many people do not fully trust the statistics, and I will admit that there is a lot of problems in generating these numbers, but when you compare the Philippines to some developed countries, their numbers are not that bad and the death toll is generally better.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Let's look at cases per capita.
> 
> Peru. Total cases per million 25,339 Total deaths per million 1,000
> USA. " 23,629. 657
> ...


Yes. Statistics showing amount but not per capita is bad made statustics
as well as showing total cases diagrams instead of new cases per day so *trends *can be seem.

I thought Sweden would be among the worst in the list type you show there, because of a terrible handled start, but it seem Sweden is still bad concerning new cases, now back up to the worst levels except June, but have become better at avoiding deaths, as 1-2 per day during the last 2 months.
Sweden 9,750 589 
(Average deaths per million since start, brought down the last months with very few deaths.)

So both Sweden and USA are badc for being such rich countries.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I for one think that the Philippine government has done a remarkable job containing the virus. Either that tor Filipinos have some genetic resistance or the strain locally is not as virulent as elsewhere.


The Philippines success, in my opinion, comes down to one thing. Natural barriers because PH is 7,000 +- islands. 

Quick action taken to prevent the transmission from one island to another has drastically reduced the spread.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Manitoba said:


> Considering the circumstances that they have here, I for one think that the Philippine government has done a remarkable job containing the virus. Either that tor Filipinos have some genetic resistance or the strain locally is not as virulent as elsewhere.


Could be similar to why Africa is relatively doing ok. Many theories.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tiz said:


> The Philippines success, in my opinion, comes down to one thing. Natural barriers because PH is 7,000 +- islands.
> 
> Quick action taken to prevent the transmission from one island to another has drastically reduced the spread.


I am sure that the islands helped contain movement and spread of the disease. However even in Manila the numbers are not all that bad when compared to some other places.

And when you consider the preponderance of large multi generational families in small places it balances the islands a little.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Well back to the topic at hand... tourism.
The stats for the first 7 days of Oct have been released for Boracay. So far only 261 tourists have come to the island, and 146 of them are from right here in Aklan (the only province that does not need testing to come. There have been 83 from Manila and 18 from Iloilo. 

The beach is emptier, water activities are canceled, bars are closed, and they have secured 3 of the 6 entrances to D'Mall. They say it is to regulate the tourist flow, but there are no tourists to flow. We all think they closed the entrances to move the police elsewhere.

So far the reopening is a total failure. I hate to see that... but it is what it is...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> Well back to the topic at hand... tourism.
> The stats for the first 7 days of Oct have been released for Boracay. So far only 261 tourists have come to the island, and 146 of them are from right here in Aklan (the only province that does not need testing to come. There have been 83 from Manila and 18 from Iloilo.
> 
> The beach is emptier, water activities are canceled, bars are closed, and they have secured 3 of the 6 entrances to D'Mall. They say it is to regulate the tourist flow, but there are no tourists to flow. We all think they closed the entrances to move the police elsewhere.
> ...




I agree...it is indeed a sad situation for Boracay and we are experiencing similar numbers in Bohol now that a few places are open for tourists...seems the places are here and ready but the tourist just aren't showing up or traveling yet!

Here in Bohol it appears to be a total failure as well because the businesses and the local government are spending far more than what their expenses are to test, monitor and allow the tourist in...


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I agree...it is indeed a sad situation for Boracay and we are experiencing similar numbers in Bohol now that a few places are open for tourists...seems the places are here and ready but the tourist just aren't showing up or traveling yet!
> 
> Here in Bohol it appears to be a total failure as well because the businesses and the local government are spending far more than what their expenses are to test, monitor and allow the tourist in...


Are swab tests required to go to Bohol?

I love Boracay and visited 8 or 10 times over the last 8 years, from Iloilo. I moved to Boracay (temporarily) a couple months ago. As a tourist, I would not visit right now. Getting the swab test is too much trouble and too much expense for a week long vacation. With all the hotel cancellations... it seems I am not the only one that feels that way. Travel is a questionable activity right now to begin with. Add to that the swab test and it is just not worth the bother.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> Are swab tests required to go to Bohol?
> 
> I love Boracay and visited 8 or 10 times over the last 8 years, from Iloilo. I moved to Boracay (temporarily) a couple months ago. As a tourist, I would not visit right now. Getting the swab test is too much trouble and too much expense for a week long vacation. With all the hotel cancellations... it seems I am not the only one that feels that way. Travel is a questionable activity right now to begin with. Add to that the swab test and it is just not worth the bother.



Yes! Swab tests are required for tourists to get in to Bohol at this time; according to the Provincial Governors Office...of course things might change tomorrow or the next day! It seems like they are always changing or adjusting the rules every time I turn around...

Part of the requirements and restrictions are set by the DOT Travel Bubble Program.

Actually there are two tests required here in Bohol...one test is required just to get travel authorization to come to Bohol and then another test is required upon arrival! Quarantine is limited to just as long as it takes to get the results from your arrival test, generally two days or less...then the tourists are free to roam the entire island.

I totally agree with you about the situation...its just not worth the hassle!!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

How much cost tests for foreigners in Phils?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> How much cost tests for foreigners in Phils?


At Clark airport coming in 4500, we had exit swabs in San Fernando and paid 6500. In Balanga Bataan they wanted 9000. I have heard of them as low as 4000.


----------

